# most expensive fish you have/had/bought



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

Well ive never bought anything over $10.

3 most expensive:

$9 Oscar
$9 Trimac
$8 Red Devil

yeah i dont buy expensive fish yet because im still low in experience


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

75 bucks for my rhom


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i put out like almost 80 for my tern.. i gave him a rhom that i paid 60 for and a ac 20 filter and some sand. the sand was free. i messed up and the fish died in 2 days. my fault i felt like sh*t


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

$55 I think? It was for a show quality HM royal blue male betta.

When I got him:









What he matured into:


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Not much, about £40 or £50 for discus ($70- $85) £35 for a coral ($60) £25 for a plec ($45)


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

$150 for saltwater sharks...


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

My 3'' gold severum for $8 :nod:

the best deal i ever got was a 72-Gallon Bow-Front for FREE!!!!!


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

$30.00 sanchezi probably... (I've had lots of fish so trying to think...)


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i believe it was $70 for my most expensive rhombeus. he was worth every penny!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

most expensive
3 African tigers -50 bucks each. 
Best deal
3 African tigers -50 bucks each. Saved 100 per fish from local prices.

Next most spensive to that was 35 for my baby RL snakehead and 35 for my RT barracuda.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

100 for my Brandtii

100 for my old Elong

70 for a 6" caribe


----------



## Timmy44221 (Oct 11, 2005)

20 for my rohm...

and 15 each fro my pygo's


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

by far i have spent more on feeders than anything else,those littlef---ers are always hungry


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

luciferzone said:


> by far i have spent more on feeders than anything else,those littlef---ers are always hungry


lol whats your most expensive fish bsides feeders?


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

i bought alot of misc african cichlid once a long time ago was like 80 bucks but i got like 15 fish

i did pay like 25 for a 1.5 inch frontosa then gave it away that would be the most ive spent on an individual fish


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

75 for a 2" ATF 
alot more than that for the shipment of Exodons I have now


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

i paid $120 for a 11" Rhom, $70 for a 3" pariya and around $250 for 10 baby terns


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

i'd say i put more than a thousand dollars on all my fish and supplies.

this hobby is damn expansive.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

My fish purchased collection is valued at over 5,000.00 and I'm currently under 100 fish in twelve genera, Lets just say I have spent alot of money on even single specimens. I have no qualms with paying over $100 for a good specimen or a good group of fish. Quality animals demand quality prices and cheap alternatives are usually disappointing.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Well, I have spent thousands on this hobby over the years but I always tried to not spend more than $250 on a single fish. And I have stuck to that, sometimes going right up to that cut off point. . . . until this year. He he, let's just say I was offered a deal that I could not refuse. I won't say how much I spent, but it was much more than $250. But the specimen I got is extremely rare. I will post pics in a couple weeks once everything gets settled. But until then . . . .*cue suspenseful music*


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

3500.. vfsr


----------



## Fische (Apr 19, 2006)

most expensive for me was the 18" florida gar.... which the price was $40 but i only ended up $30 but over the 3 years i've had this ADDICTION i've spent around $1500... the thing is i'm only 18 so i'll have 50 years more to spend.... at this rate like $250,000 easily by the time i'm 68 hahaha!


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

My Flowerhorn was $300. But the guy who sold it to me, screwed up and sent me the wrong one so I pretty much got it for free...
I paid $40 for a Chinese Banded Hifin Shark a few years ago...
And I just bought a Red Volitan Lion fish for $65.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

£300 for a koi who then jumped out the pond a week later


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

40 bucks for my old polyeupterus ornatipitis (sp?) he was an awesome little fish. His tank leaked and he was transfered in to different tank. After that he wouldn't eat and mysteriously died a week later.


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

22bucks for my 4inch p's...but then I had to buy a new tank, and now I have to get another tank...for the oscar that only cost me 6bucks. What ever, you do what you have to do I guess.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Easily my pair of P. leopoldi, though I got them both for cheap...meaning I don't need to say what I paid...but 3 years ago when I got them when Leos were still readily available the male was being sold for $400 and the female for $350 (not retail prices). Today I wouldn't even put a price on them.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

dracofish said:


> Easily my pair of P. leopoldi, though I got them both for cheap...meaning I don't need to say what I paid...but 3 years ago when I got them when Leos were still readily available the male was being sold for $400 and the female for $350 (not retail prices). *Today I wouldn't even put a price on them.*


No kiddin' draco. Your setup with onyx and obsidian is definetly one of the most beautiful and impressive i've ever seen, real life and in pictures. Priceless is right!


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

wow some of you are hardcore


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

$100 for irritans. Still havnt taken the "$250 plunge" for geryi.... yet


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Well, it was off of credit (fish traded in), but I did get a $80 purple tang once.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

$60 Albino SuperVeil Bristlenose. Very pretty, I love him, even though he is very skittish.


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

85 for my 5 1/2" elong


----------



## lord or the red belly (Aug 7, 2005)

the most expensive fish ive paid for is £15 for an angelcous pleco not that i ever see him the f!$cker


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

lord or the red belly said:


> the most expensive fish ive paid for is £15 for an angelcous pleco not that i ever see him the f!$cker


how much is that in us $ ?


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

i dropped 300 on 6 caribas. it was a good deal


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

VENOM said:


> the most expensive fish ive paid for is £15 for an angelcous pleco not that i ever see him the f!$cker


how much is that in us $ ?
[/quote]

about $25 i think


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

$100 for my gold diamond rhom and 2x Seahorses for $180.


----------



## lord or the red belly (Aug 7, 2005)

yer its about $25


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

that sounds about right i guess


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

$150 for my 6" Manueli
$160 for 3 2-6"Caribes
$70 for 6" rhoms
$30 maculatus
$20 reds


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

wow 150 on 1 fish?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

VENOM said:


> wow 150 on 1 fish?


C'mon, $150 is cheap!


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

$1 is cheap. I think even 10+ is expensive when your as broke as i am. Heck, i havent payed even $400 for all of the past aquariums ive had combined. Then again nothing is expensive here


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

$3.50 for a PetCo _Betta_.

Combined, I've spent about $20-25 on my fishes over the last four years--four cories at $11 total, two bettas at $6 total, three Otos at $7 total and a Convict for $0.99.

I want bigger fishes at some point, but I'm still in college and it's hard to take large tanks back and forth--and my current school limits tank size to 10g.


----------



## colt (Apr 16, 2006)

$500 for a Piraya about 6 or 7 years ago, it was only 5 inches now look at the prices


----------



## colt (Apr 16, 2006)

should do a post about the best deal you got, like an expensive fish really cheap.

I once lucked out. When I worked at the petstore, we got in some wild caught tetras...there was an Elongatus piranha in there...just alittle guy. I bought him for $1.25 the cost of a tetra. He was pretty much dead but must have survived on tetra tails on the way to the store cause nearly every tetra had tails missing. I was checking to see if the tetras had a disease or not but to my surprise there was a piranha. I knew it was a Serrasalmus species so I took it home. A month later he was id as an Elongatus piranha


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

colt said:


> should do a post about the best deal you got, like an expensive fish really cheap.
> 
> I once lucked out. When I worked at the petstore, we got in some wild caught tetras...there was an Elongatus piranha in there...just alittle guy. I bought him for $1.25 the cost of a tetra. He was pretty much dead but must have survived on tetra tails on the way to the store cause nearly every tetra had tails missing. I was checking to see if the tetras had a disease or not but to my surprise there was a piranha. I knew it was a Serrasalmus species so I took it home. A month later he was id as an Elongatus piranha


you really did luck out

but i snagged a pure trimac for $4. The cheapest fish ive ever had but wasnt a feeder was a petco texas cichlid on sale .99, a .79 giant danio and a .50 zebra danio


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I once picked up a 15.5" Prochilodus for $60 and then turned around and sold it for a $350. I had another 10" one that I bought for $35 and sold a little while later for I think $150.

6" Thin-Bar Tiger Dat for $25.

8" male Red Tail Gourami for $20

3" S. compressus for $20

12" P. lapradei for $20

I'm sure there are others...


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

My best pick up was a 14'' male albino oscar that I got for free. We had it at the place I worked and some inspectors told us it had to be gone by the end of the day because we didnt have a big enough tank for it. So I took it home for free. It only lasted a couple of days though as it was in bad condition.
I got a good deal on a big sennegal birchir, got it for next to nothing because I worked there.
I'v got loads of free stuff over the years, either because I worked at the fs, or because I knew someone that did. I used to go into one place so much that one of the employees would just give me the fish and let me walk out without paying sometimes.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

the value of fish increases over time when you look at how nice they are since youve raised them and how much expensive stuff is in its stomach


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I think the most I paid for a single fish was $30 for one of the discus I had. (All the rest actually cost me less than that, between $20 and $25 each.) Runner up would be my flowerhorn that I paid $25 for.

I've never really dropped big coin on a fish before... I seem to spend all the money on food and on setups.


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

rainbow snakehead, 20$ best fish i ever had.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

1 freshwater perch 4".game warden seen me reeling it in on a fishing trip and saw I forgot to remove barb from hook=75$ further inspection saw that I had open liquor 150$.Made me dump the beer and a full 26oz.25.$ total 250$ haha but he failed to look in a paper bag that I had in the back seat with 1/4lb of weed.That was the real heart stopper!I was shitting some seriously big bricks.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

You ended up spending $250 to catch a 4'' perch? hahahaha sorry but I have to laugh at that. I could literally go down to my local lake, spend 2 minutes setting up, cast in and wait for 10 secands, and catch a perch 4 times the size of that! and all for the price of about a £2 day ticket


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

90 dollars for my rhom, but the fish is absolutely irreplaceable now. You don't get many piranhas who are interactive or personable and this one will actually display to call me over to the tank.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

ok before i said i paid $8 for my severum but now my most expensive fish is 
a Flowerhorn fot $14. yay.

CK.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

$350 for a golden puffer


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

12$ on t. suvattii( arrowhead puffer) 
then i got my reds for 10 bucks a pop


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

$200 on a sashimi dinner.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow, what a wicked addiction.

I guess we can call convict cichlids a "gateway" fish?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

$150 for my BD rhom

$168 for my flowerhorn


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Hmm...

$70 on my crazy ass 8" Mac. ( I wouldnt sell him for anyhting less then $500!)

$50 for my piraya at 3" (they are 8" now)

$40 for my Retic

$37.15 for my Motoro

$30 for 5" Brandtii

$20 for 6" Caribe

$20 for 10" Ornate Bichir

$20 for Sanchezi.

I guess those are my most expensive fish purchases. I have gotten some good deals I guess.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

$90 on a coral count?


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

new tank = hole in my wallet









but i got:
GT: $15
Black Belt: $12

actually the black belt was bougt with mostly store credit i got $6 for the oscar

I got a 150 and i ditched the 120 offer



JD7.62 said:


> Hmm...
> 
> $70 on my crazy ass 8" Mac. ( I wouldnt sell him for anyhting less then $500!)


Mac as in trimac?


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

VENOM said:


> Hmm...
> 
> $70 on my crazy ass 8" Mac. ( I wouldnt sell him for anyhting less then $500!)


Mac as in trimac?
[/quote]

No sorry. Serrasalmus Maculatus. Some might say $70 is too much to pay for that fish, but he actually kicks ass. He hand feeds, attacks the python, and definatly a finger chaser, and really just acts the way a piranha usually doesnt!


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

when I was 16 I spent $150 on a 8" xingu diamond rhom, he is now 11" and worth quite a bit more. And about a year ago I spent $250 on a flowerhorn.

lets all hope piranha-king doesnt find this thread, he will make us all feel cheap lol


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

im really cheap. i havent spent 20 on 1 fish yet


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

100 bucks for my 7" rhom.

58 bucks gold nugget pleco(very hard to find here)

36 for my 4" emporer pleco(also hard to find here)

Trystan


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

well i got a $12.99 male trimac with $5 store credit meaning $8 (well 7.99)


----------



## hle_81 (Dec 3, 2003)

$20 for a large tiger oscar


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

My firemouths were only 6$


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

$35+ shipping for each 3-4" caribe and $15 for inch and half rhom


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

fliptasciouz said:


> $150 for my 6" Manueli
> $160 for 3 2-6"Caribes
> $70 for 6" rhoms
> $30 maculatus
> $20 reds


Flip...the day you decide to sell Sweettooth is the day I make a road trip to Toronto...and that will also be the day that I spend the most money Ive ever spent on a fish. I realize youre not selling now...probably even ever. But just in case, this is me officially calling dibs!

Tom


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

im broke. i spend all my $ on fish and technology


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

ive never bought anything over 15$ but my stupid ass uncle spent over 2000$ in 2 days!

3 port jackson sharks-540$ each=1620$
7 bamboo shark eggs- 58$ each=+406$
grand total----------------2026$ PLUS TAX

HOLY sh*t.


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

the most expensive fish i chipped in to buy was a redtail golden me n my bro chipped in. but as for single fishes that i payed for my self must be my old rhom.


----------

